# Bichirs and goldfish?



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

No, water requirements are different and depending on the species of bichir they will need at least a 40B if not larger.

I learned the hard way that even an endli doesn't really fit into a 75.

Also bichir food will not be good for the goldfish and will cause them health problems.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

Really, Iv'e been feeding my bichir with pellets that I feed to my goldies. I bought it 2 inches 6 months ago now its whopping 9.5 inches. I live in a tropical country but so the temp of all my aquariums are the same. Goldies doesn't bother the warm temp in our country though.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 20, 2014)

I think the goldies will be a tasty snack for your bichir LOL but I have never had them personally 

I think both your goldfish and bichir need to be put in larger tanks though. I believe it's 100 gal. min. for a single bichir, and 30 gallons per goldfish >_>


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I second this. I have 2 fancy goldfish in a 46 gallon bowfront with double filtration.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I keep Bichers (Senegals) in a 125 gallon (6' long) tank, and Golds in a 150 gallon pond. Anything smaller seems sad for the fish. Like keeping a big, active dog in an apartment. 

If you want a 'snake-like' fish for a 30 gallon, then look into something smaller like Kuhlie Loaches. 
If you want a 'goldfish' like fish for a 10 gallon, then look into some of the smallest Barbs, or some Platies. 

Don't put animals that get so big into such small tanks! 

As for food, I rotate such a range of foods that they do get many of the same foods, but the Golds also have duckweed to eat, and I avoid the richest foods for them. The Bichers are predators and are fed the meatier foods. There are other fish in with the Bichers that need the vegetable foods, though, so I do add these to the 125 gallon.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, im willing to move them in a 90 gal tank as long as they are together. My only concern is that will they really go together?

Oh and I have been feeding my bichir with worms(mealworms), pellets and insects occasionally.


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

We had a few bichirs the one petsmart has as a dino bichir, the woman told us that they were fine with fish bigger than their mouths, not so true after the bigger one ate 2 gbr and they were bigger than his head. He lived with Jewel Cichlids for years after that with no problems I would assume because of their aggression. I ended up tearing down the tank sold them back to a lfs the biggest was around a foot long then.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

As others have stated these two have different needs. Just keep one species in the 90 gallon and rehome the others. I don't know how many goldfish you have but maybe they could go in the 30 for now and just the bichirs could go in the 90.


----------



## Chondrobob (May 26, 2014)

As a rule bichirs are not aggressive but will ambush anything they think they can swallow at night.. And they will eat anything... Their primitive and incredible resilient. I pulled Two that decided to pound down tetras like chocolates.. They went to a 5 gallon bucket for about 6 weeks with a hand full of plant trimmings thrown in. I would throw in anything and they would tear it up. I eventually placed them with a friend their still kicking 5 years later..


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

One or the other...
Fancy goldfish need 15-20 gallons for the first fish and then 10 gallons for every fish there after...for instance 2 goldfish you need thirty gallon tank and for three you need a forty...you will find that with proper care, feeding and whatnot that even those recommendations are too small. I keep my two extremely large goldfish in a fifty five and im beginning to see that that that is getting to be too small. 

If you have single tailed goldfish they need even more gallons per fish, as they get bigger than fancies will and require more room to swim. 

I would not keep anything other than goldfish with goldfish. 

Especially if they other species you have has a possibility to be aggressive. Goldfish are for the most part docile and are easy targets. 

Feeding time would be an issue...goldfish are big eaters but if the other fish is faster they will not get enough food. 

I could go on, believe me i have been keeping goldfish for seven years and if you care at all that you might be causing stress and harm to any of your fish then you need to choose or get the proper tanks for each species. It would be cruel otherwise. 

Im not trying to lecture but people just dont do enough research when it comes to owning pets (any pet) and its sad to see them suffer because of it. 

P.S- I hope you choose the goldfish, they are awesome!


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

xjasminex said:


> One or the other...
> Fancy goldfish need 15-20 gallons for the first fish and then 10 gallons for every fish there after...for instance 2 goldfish you need thirty gallon tank and for three you need a forty...you will find that with proper care, feeding and whatnot that even those recommendations are too small. I keep my two extremely large goldfish in a fifty five and im beginning to see that that that is getting to be too small.
> 
> If you have single tailed goldfish they need even more gallons per fish, as they get bigger than fancies will and require more room to swim.
> ...


Don't worry xjaminex, I'll choose the goldfish. 
So I guess, I will sell my bichir since it has grown so big. My goldies are 4 orandas. They are quite a jolly eater but does not bother plants in the 10 gal(ludwigia and swords). So I will be moving my goldies in a 90 gal. I guess I'll make the 10 gal as a tetra community.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Yay! 

The 90 gallon would be perfect for four orandas!

I know it seems like a lot of space for four but with good food, space and good water parameters they will grow fast! 

I'm a member of kokos goldfish too, it is an awesome goldfish centered forum, I have learned a lot there and I continue to learn new things everyday there. It has nice friendly people there who will be happy to help you with anything from food questions to water parameter questions. It's just an awesome goldfish resource!

I highly suggest you check it out! My username is the same there as it is here! 

And if you have any question I'll try to help you! Just PM me. 

Good luck!


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

xjasminex said:


> Yay!
> 
> The 90 gallon would be perfect for four orandas!
> 
> ...


Thanks, seen your tank progress its wonderful!
Looking forward to it


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Anytime!!


----------

